# Ft. Pickins Fishing



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

So I tried some sharkin at Ft. Pickins the other night. Holy cow!!! That current was ripping. I am new to the whole tide/currents aspect of fishing coming from freshwater. I would yak my bait out and by the time I got to shore, bait was washed all the way down the shore. I tried spider weights, large eggs, and even filled an entire knee high pantyhose with sand and tied to my hook with 8lb mono. Nothing would hold that mullet to the bottom. 

Would appreciate any pointers you may have.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Zoomie Juice (8/12/2009)*So I tried some sharkin at Ft. Pickins the other night. Holy cow!!! That current was ripping. I am new to the whole tide/currents aspect of fishing coming from freshwater. I would yak my bait out and by the time I got to shore, bait was washed all the way down the shore. I tried spider weights, large eggs, and even filled an entire knee high pantyhose with sand and tied to my hook with 8lb mono. Nothing would hold that mullet to the bottom.
> 
> Would appreciate any pointers you may have.


Man i fished that pier a few weeks ago, and I thought I was fishing a river. That current right there is ridiculous. I guess it's because of the choke point created by a lot of water going out of the pass which is fairly narrow, but I know I didn't have enough lead to keep my bait in one place. I'm sure the more experienced people could give a few pointers


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You gotta watch the tide charts, check it before you plan to go and fish 1-2 hrs before during and rigt after the peak of high or low tides !!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

When I fish the pier, I use 4oz egg. Your bait will wash down, but it works as long as everyone else is using 4oz or more. When I yak a bait I use 16-24oz wt. I put the weight on the leader, so it slides down to hook when deploying. When I drop my bait I pull my line, so the bait goes straight down. Hope this helps.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wen we yak baits out i use a piece of 8 or 10 lb mono n tie it to a brick or cinder block


----------

